# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  2004 Ifbb Pro Schedule

## Russ616

2004 MENS IFBB PRO SCHEDULE

Ironman Pro Invitational, February 21, Pasadena, California
Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic, March 6, Columbus, Ohio
San Francisco Pro Invitational, March 13, San Francisco, California
Australia Pro Invitational, March 20, Melbourne, Australia
Hungarian Pro Invitational, April 17, Debrecen, Hungary
Florida Xtreme Pro Challenge May 1 Orlando, Florida
Canadian Pro Invitational, May 15, Toronto, Canada
Night of Champions XXVI, May 22, New York, New York
Masters Olympia, August 28, Charlotte, North Carolina
Masters World, September 4, Debrecen, Hungary
GNC Show of Strength, October 9, Atlanta, Georgia
Mr. Olympia, October 30, Las Vegas, Nevada
Grand Prix of Russia, November 5, Moscow, Russia
Grand Prix of Holland, November 6, Amsterdam, Holland
Grand Prix of England, November 7, London, England

IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY THE GNC SHOW OF STRENGTH IS BEFORE THE OYLMPIA. THIS WILL MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE. 

TRAIN HARD . . . . .

----------

